
The Stolen Ring found in 1785 - Brajeshwar
https://twitter.com/OptimoPrincipi/status/1281534833320222721
======
hknapp
Is there a better format to read this, rather than on twitter?

~~~
trappist
[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1281534833320222721.html](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1281534833320222721.html)

------
aquova
This is quite a fun and interesting story. They don't have much to go on that
working on this ring did inspire the One Ring story. I'm not much of a
Tolkienologist, but I believe he kept diaries and notes, is there any hard
proof that this helped inspire the ring in the stories?

------
mrlonglong
Nice story. The fact the thief subsequently lost the ring is fascinating!

The link with the development of the LOTR is pure gold.

~~~
lostlogin
It doesn’t have to be the thief that lost it.

